# Goat Milk Lotion?



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone have a recipe or know how to make it? I see lots of products out there, but of course they don't tell you have to make it.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd like to know this as well! I've been making soap for a couple of years now, but so far haven't come across a recipe for lotion. I'd love to be able to make my own instead of buying the chemically, fragrancey stuff that is on the market today. I have allergies that flair up at the least little hint of a fragrance in stuff. And then there are the "soothing" lotions that make my skin burn and turn bright red! I can live without all that, but I need something to combat my dry skin, so I'd really like to make my own, in my own kitchen, so I know exactly what I'm putting on my skin.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I just did a google search and found this:

http://montessoribyhand.blogspot.com/20 ... otion.html

It sounds really easy, and I have all the ingredients already!!!


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

while I didn't find a recipe using goat's milk, I did find this recipe:
http://www.mabelwhite.com/SupplyCo/RecipeLotion.htm


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i cant find beeswax


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You can order beeswax from http://www.brambleberry.com


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have any beekeepers in your area they usually have beeswax to sell. Look for local honey at a natural food store and get addresses off the labels. Or ask if the people working at the store know anyone who has bees.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh wow! That's awesome. I know a bee keeper personally, he buys all my chicken eggs from me. I should ask him about beeswax. Thanks!


----------

